# Was war euer teuerster Einkauf in WoW?



## Versace83 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

manchmal wundert man sich wie teuer einige items im trade channel oder im Auktionshaus angeboten werden.
Und es gibt tatsächlich welche, die diese horrende Preise bezahlen.

Sei es nun für Mounts, Pets, Waffen oder sonstige Items.

Was mich nun interessiert: Welches war bisher euer teuerste Einkauf, den ihr euch geleistet habt und wieviel habt ihr dafür bezahlt?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Loony555 (13. Juli 2010)

Epic fliegen damals zu Level 70 Zeiten. 
Wochenlang die Dailies in Quel Danas gemacht, endlich die 5k für meinen Main zusammen, und dann auch sofort wieder pleite. 

Und daran hat sich dank inzwischen vier 80ern nichts geändert. 
Chopper und Tundramammut sind unerreichbar bei 4 mal Epic fliegen, 4 mal Dualspec und 4 mal Kaltwetterflug.


----------



## ZerocxVII (13. Juli 2010)

Bei mir war es das Epic fliegen für 5k g.


----------



## Threisch (13. Juli 2010)

Chopper für 15k .. aber naja ich hatte 38k G ^^ und wollte transen
Da man aber nur 20k G mitnehmen kann... böh^^


----------



## Morcan (13. Juli 2010)

Ging zwar um 3 Items, aber bezahlt hab ich insgesammt 23k...aus denen ich kurz danach 35k machte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnRoe (13. Juli 2010)

Die "Sandalen der Weihung" für 14,5k Gold =)

Mittlerweile um die Hälfte zu haben aber nunja hat sich gelohnt ^^


----------



## Shendria (13. Juli 2010)

Thundramamut weil mir das Geporte zum Reppen letztens aufn Wecker ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Nur gut, das dann noch 2 im Raid auf die Idee gekommen sind, das se das Mamut ja selbst besitzen....^^


----------



## JosAngel (13. Juli 2010)

Zu Classic-Zeiten mit meinem Priester mit Hilfe von ca. 25.000 Runenstoff pro Fraktion in den Hordestädten den Ruf auf Ehrfürchtig zu bekommen!
Monatelange Eichhörnchen-Arbeit, was heutzutage niemand der Imba-Lol-GS-Freaks nachempfinden kann...

Good Old Times...


----------



## Sysa (13. Juli 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Epic fliegen damals zu Level 70 Zeiten.
> Wochenlang die Dailies in Quel Danas gemacht, endlich die 5k für meinen Main zusammen, und dann auch sofort wieder pleite.
> 
> Und daran hat sich dank inzwischen vier 80ern nichts geändert.
> Chopper und Tundramammut sind unerreichbar bei 4 mal Epic fliegen, 4 mal Dualspec und 4 mal Kaltwetterflug.



Genauso schauts bei mir auch aus.

Das Teuerste was ich mir im Ah geleistet hab, waren zu BC Zeiten diese ... wie hießen die noch gleich? schwarzes Herz oder so? Mats aus dem schwarzen Tempel, die man brauchte um sich diverse epische Rüstungsteile zu basteln.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. Juli 2010)

*Welches war bisher euer teuerste Einkauf, den ihr euch geleistet habt und wieviel habt ihr dafür bezahlt?*

- als wowgold noch ziehmlich teuer war und ich für ein lvl40mount für 100g über 50€ bezahlt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(das waren noch zeiten - wo noch alles teuer war)_


----------



## DarknessShadow (13. Juli 2010)

Feuerstuhl ^^ 15k gold


----------



## Frankensoldat (13. Juli 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> *Welches war bisher euer teuerste Einkauf, den ihr euch geleistet habt und wieviel habt ihr dafür bezahlt?*
> 
> - als wowgold noch ziehmlich teuer war und ich für ein lvl40mount für 100g über 50€ bezahlt hatte
> 
> ...



Der war gut :-)


----------



## Mäuserich (13. Juli 2010)

18 urtümliche Saronit auf einmal für insgesamt 28k, ja Schattenschneide war mal teuer ^^

Seit gestern (8k Hodir-Mammut war ich irgendwie zu geizig für) alle "Luxus"-Mounts, also div. Mammuts, 2k Flugtiere aus Nordend, Chopper etc.

Was wohl seltener ist, obwohl gar nicht so teuer waren die kompletten 24er-Taschen von Haris Pilton, für ich glaub es waren 3,3k pro Stück, sprich 13,2k am Char selbst + n' bissl was für die Bank...

/edit: 

Solche Sachen wie Epischer Kaltwetterflug sowie Dual Spec sind für mich normale Ausgaben die beim Leveln eines Twinks halt anstehen, quasi absolut minimaler Standard!
Derzeit insgesamt 9 Chars mit diesem Gesamtpaket


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (13. Juli 2010)

Die 29k für Shadow's Edge^^ Damals wo das Saronit noch 2,5k pro Stück gekostest hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es hat sich gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (13. Juli 2010)

fast wie oben schonmal genannt, 4 mal epic fliegen 3 mal dual spec, 4 ma kaltwetterflug!


----------



## Mäuserich (13. Juli 2010)

Schattenstoffspezi schrieb:


> Die 29k für Shadow's Edge^^ Damals wo das Saronit noch 2,5k pro Stück gekostest hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei 2,5 pro Stück hätteste aber 62,5k latzen müssen und nicht 29k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pilani (13. Juli 2010)

mein hog, aber der war jedes stück kupfer wert^^


----------



## DNA_Angel (13. Juli 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> *Welches war bisher euer teuerste Einkauf, den ihr euch geleistet habt und wieviel habt ihr dafür bezahlt?*
> 
> - als wowgold noch ziehmlich teuer war und ich für ein lvl40mount für 100g über 50€ bezahlt hatte
> 
> ...




da hat der gute herr aber recht
früher war das epic reiten für nen lvl 60 er das 5-6 fache wie heute das dumme epische reiten(fliegen)
bei uns in der gilde hatten wir welche die ca 3-4 monate gesparrt hatten damals um ihr episches reittier zu kaufen denn da war nen tages einkommen von 20-30 gold schon extrem hoch - besonders die tanks hatten probleme da sie tägliche ausgaben von ca 40-50 gold hatten (tränke flasks usw usw + reppkosten) 

also kann man wirklich sagen die teuerste anschaffung war für mich mein lvl 60 episch reiten


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. Juli 2010)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Der war gut :-)



find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und heute...... 20k gold für 20&#8364; , unverschämtheit !
kein wunder das die preise immer höher steigen, preisleistung im game....achso da gibst so was ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BTT:* 11,500g für das Schwert (was in grube droppt) , ka hab den namen vergessen... spiels ja nicht mehr

*ps:* @ DNA_Angel
3-4Monate gesparrt... ohje. das wollte ich mir nie antun. da wäre die ganze freizeit und der spass zu kurz gekommen
für meinen ersten 70ziger, hatte ich in innerhalb von 10min, 6000g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*pss:* Ja, ich hab gold gekauft, aber ich habe die preise NIE nach oben gedrückt, so wie es andere machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*(duck und weg aus dem WOW-Forum - wollte ja hier nicht als Troll abgestempelt werden)*_


----------



## Shaila (13. Juli 2010)

Mein teuerster Einkauf war alle Ringe der Kirin Tor auf einmal zu kaufen, samt Updates etc.


----------



## Exentos (13. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir wars der Chopper für 15,4k und das Tundramammut des Reisenden für 16k oder so =)


----------



## Sinnlos ;) (13. Juli 2010)

Teuerster einkaufen war Alar´s Asche für 65k Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!

Hat sich aber gelohnt!


----------



## Monzel (13. Juli 2010)

Damals noch zu 70er Zeiten.. erst 5k für Episches Fliegen ausgegeben und dann noch den Hyppogryphen gekauft vom Cenariuszirkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und alles bevor Quel'Danas kam


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (13. Juli 2010)

Chopper zu Zeiten als Titanstahl noch 150-180wert war und arktischer Pelz auch nicht für 30g im AH war.
ca 15,5k g oder mehr keine Ahnung.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juli 2010)

Epic Fliegen Pre Quel'Danas

War echt hart. Das können sich heutige Spieler garnet vorstellen, leider.


----------



## pat-pumukl (13. Juli 2010)

da ich erst kurz vorm letzten Sonnwendfest lv 80 wurde war man teuerster einkauf ein mount vom argentumturnier für 425 g und 5 siegel... es wird aber bald epic fliegen werden von 4250g hab ich bereits 3697^^


----------



## Anburak-G (13. Juli 2010)

Epic-Fliegen und Kaltwetterflug für 8 Chars war wohl das teuerste...

Als Einzelding das Mammut.


----------



## Gerti (13. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Epic Fliegen Pre Quel'Danas
> 
> War echt hart. Das können sich heutige Spieler garnet vorstellen, leider.



Dito, und ich hab für meine Freundin mitgefarmt, also brauchte man 10k Gold.

Yeah stundenlang Mobs in den Sketties gefarmt damit ich das Urwasser für ca 22g vk konnte. Und wenn ich nen Blümchenpflücker dabei hatte, wurden da die Bäume für den Lotus gekloppt. Also wenns nicht überfarmt war.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Juli 2010)

Also vom Epischen Fliegen abgesehen (3mal)

hab ich mir das Rezept für Merlinsrobe geholt 2,5k Gold und die DD-Leder Armschienen für 2,4k Gold aber den Preis hat ich schnell wieder rein


----------



## nekori (13. Juli 2010)

druiden cenario healer boots für 7k~ gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat sich aber gelohnt sind / waren mit einer der besten stiefel für heal druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olOlOlo (13. Juli 2010)

2x T10 Chars Dualskill+ episches Fliegen+ Top VZ auch bei sek spec + Episch sockeln. + 264er Def und Off schuche craften lassen (10Urtümliches Saronit+ 16 Titanstahlbarren)


----------



## Chiary (13. Juli 2010)

Meine teuersten Anschaffungen pre BC:
Für meinen Hunter - Hurrican
Und für alle Klassen - die Reitskills mit 40 und 60

Anschaffungen BC:
diverse Mats für SW Crafting Items

Anschaffungen WotLK:
Paladin: Schwergriff ( 9k )
Druide: Moped ( 14,5k )
Schamane: Mammut ( 16k glaub ich )

Generell (zu) teuer:
Episches fliegen für alle Chars ( 4x 80er und 3x <70 ) inkl Kaltwetterflug
Kirin Thor Ringe ( samt Upgrades )

Und das ganze Gold artig und ehrlich erfarmt ( man war ich froh über meinen 1. World rdm epic DRop ( Band der Eiseskälte ) ich konnte mir nach dem Verkauf ohne Probleme für 3 Chars das Reiten leisten, waren das noch Zeiten ).


----------



## IIIFireIII (13. Juli 2010)

Chopper für 17k Gold.


----------



## Creeb (13. Juli 2010)

JosAngel schrieb:


> Zu Classic-Zeiten mit meinem Priester mit Hilfe von ca. 25.000 Runenstoff pro Fraktion in den Hordestädten den Ruf auf Ehrfürchtig zu bekommen!
> Monatelange Eichhörnchen-Arbeit, was heutzutage niemand der Imba-Lol-GS-Freaks nachempfinden kann...
> 
> Good Old Times...




Oh doch ich kann das nachvollziehen, hab zu classic Zeiten das epic Reiten nur durch drop Glück schnell bekommen, seelisch hatte ich mich schon auf eine menge gegrinde eingestellt.=)


----------



## Volusenus (13. Juli 2010)

Den Schwertgriff für 9k. Habe ich behalten: Quest gemacht, Spaß gehabt.

Diese 264er Stoff-Schultern (Leichen...) für 7,8k. Die verkaufte ich aber wieder, als ich sah, was andere so dafür haben wollen, für 14,5k.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (13. Juli 2010)

Die Letzten 5 Mounts für den 100 Mount Erfolg
- Chooper
- kleines Eismammut von Söhne Hodirs
- großes Eismammut von Söhne Hodirs
- Tundramammut
- Zwielichtdrache (10er) hab jmd dafür 2500g geblecht 

ansonsten an 2ter Stelle wie die meisten hier zu CLassiczeiten auch damals das Epische Reiten


----------



## JacobyVII (13. Juli 2010)

epic reiten zu pre BC
und sonnst wars epic fliegen mit meinem druiden & DK

wollte nie wirklich viel gold ausgeben, da ich nie farmen will bleib ich lieber auf nem bestimmten niveau^^
auch wenn ich den schwertgriff gerne hätte würd ich dafür nie gold ausgeben


----------



## Tamîkus (13. Juli 2010)

bei mir waren epic fliegen zu bc ca 2 monate mit 2 chars dailys gemacht und sachen im ah verkauft danach sofort wieder pleite gleichte sich aber durch die netherschwingen dailys aus die gaben viel gold mein teuerster einkauf im ah war der schwertgriff hab den verkäufer angewispert und es auf 6k runtergehandelt ^^


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (13. Juli 2010)

Meine größten Ausgaben waren bisher auch die Mats für den Chopper, die man als Ingi/BB nicht selbst farmen/herstellen kann, und das Tundramammut. Als Nächstes steht eigentlich noch das Kleine für 8k auf der Liste, mal sehen. Es kann auch sein, das ich das Gold erstmal spare, um meinem Worgen mit Cata Kaltwetterflug zu sichern.


----------



## thehed (13. Juli 2010)

Ein Rezeptrüstungsteil aus Icc für 8 urtümliches = ca 18 000
Dann die Lichtgeboren Spitze (ramponierter Schwertgriff) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ca 17000
Gerade letzteres hat sich sehr gelohnt, da ich eh keine Zeit für Raids habe und in den Weeklys noc nie besseres droppte.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (13. Juli 2010)

Für einen Twink damals 2x Titan Stahl Einhand Schwert für meinen kleinen Schurken. Da gab es noch nicht so viel Titan wie heute in den AH´s. 
Für beide habe ich wenn ich mich nicht Täusche 15.000 Gold ausgegeben. Hat sich aber gelohnt. Der Schurke ist nie in Naxx und andere Raids gewesen. Inzwischen hat er aus Hero 5er zwei bessere Schwerter. Aber die Titan Waffen hat er sehr lange getragen. 

RL das meiste für WOW ausgegeben mit Euro war der Volks Transfer meiner ehemaligen Menschen und nun Gnomenmagierin. Das hat 20 Euro gekostet. Würde ich aber jederzeit wieder tun. Ich liebe mein Gnomisches Magier Mädchen. Wenn man RL mal die Addons BC und WOTLK mal absieht.


----------



## Xebar (13. Juli 2010)

Also mein teuerster Einkauf waren die 25 Urtümliche Saronite (jeweils 2000g) sind insgesamt 50000g.
Damals als Schattenschneide rausgekommen ist waren die Saronite noch Teuer^^


----------



## Topperharly (13. Juli 2010)

... dass ich mit 6 chars epicfliegen habe, mit 3 normales (zwei kaltwetter)


----------



## Dark_Lady (13. Juli 2010)

Bei mir auch Epicfliegen, dualspecc und kaltwetterflug bei 2 Chars - dann kommt das Hodir-Mammut für glaub 800g und das lamm aus elwynn für 600 - das hab ich mir einfach mal so geleistet, weil ich eh privat auch schafe sammel - würd sonst für kein Pet der welt so viel gold ausgeben...


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (13. Juli 2010)

ganz klar das 20k mammut und chopper knapp 18k


----------



## Aquapainter (13. Juli 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> 2x T10 Chars Dualskill+ episches Fliegen+ Top VZ auch bei sek spec + Episch sockeln. + 264er Def und Off schuche craften lassen (10Urtümliches Saronit+ 16 Titanstahlbarren)



Aha. Schön für Dich. Doch das war hier im Fred nicht die Frage, sondern was Dein teuerster *Einkauf* war...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was das gekostet hat.


----------



## Topperharly (13. Juli 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Aha. Schön für Dich. Doch das war hier im Fred nicht die Frage, sondern was Dein teuerster *Einkauf* war...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



...vllt. war es ebayed? xP


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (13. Juli 2010)

Patch 3.3........... 

Saronit's im AH: 7

Preis pro Saronit:c.a.4k-5k(ja, war ganz am anfang von ICC)

und dann am nächsten tag wieder für 1000 g an einen Freund verkauft -.-


----------



## Lesemann (13. Juli 2010)

Level 60 episches reiten^^ hab ich früh angefangen zu sparen und es mir dann erst mit 70 leisten können^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (13. Juli 2010)

epic fliegen, im ah kauf ich grundsätzlich nie was^^


----------



## WeRkO (13. Juli 2010)

Sämtliche Teile für den Chopper (zusammengerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ansonsten, teuerster Einzelkauf dürfte Epicfliegen gewesen sein.


----------



## locke82 (13. Juli 2010)

bei mir auch das tundramammut für 16k.


----------



## Maine- (13. Juli 2010)

chopper 13k ^^


----------



## Topperharly (13. Juli 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Level 60 episches reiten^^ hab ich früh angefangen zu sparen und es mir dann erst mit 70 leisten können^^



????? dann hast du die teure zeit verpasst. als es noch rund 1500g gekostet hat (lange vor bc)


----------



## Cold Play (13. Juli 2010)

mein teuerstes item war die Chopper =) für knapp 14 k gold (über 120 frostmarken gingen flöten =( )

mfg

Cold


----------



## Elyhdorr (13. Juli 2010)

120k um in einem rutsch beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ehrfürchtig zu werden .... alles an kartensets gekauft was da war.

30k an nen schurken der für mich schwere plünderkisten gefarmt hat ( ravenholdt ruf)

ca 80k für klassikbücher shendralar plus zubehör wie makelose schwarze diamanten 

alle mounts halt wobei das tundramamut das zweitteuerste war ... uldudrache hat mich 25k gekostet.

naja und halt die restlichen gimmiks ...

das teuerste immo ist meine catavorbereitung ... hat meine restlichen 860k verschlungen *snüff* nu binsch arm aaaaber vorbereitet ^^

mfg ely


----------



## WeRkO (13. Juli 2010)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> 120k um in einem rutsch beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ehrfürchtig zu werden .... alles an kartensets gekauft was da war.
> 
> 30k an nen schurken der für mich schwere plünderkisten gefarmt hat ( ravenholdt ruf)
> 
> ...



Hihi, bist du denn nun "der / die Wahnsinnige"? Achja, den Ulduardrachen haben wir uns stumpf so geholt, einzig schwere ist yogg+1 gewesen.


----------



## Lycette (13. Juli 2010)

Mein teuerster Einkauf war damals das Epic Fliegen für meinen Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für ein paar meiner anderen Chars hab ichs auch geholt.

Der letzte Einkauf war dann aber der Bär aus Dalaran mit 600g

Sonst bin eher die Sparsame und geb nur das notwendigste aus.


----------



## Gnomagia (13. Juli 2010)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> das teuerste immo ist meine catavorbereitung ... hat meine restlichen 860k verschlungen *snüff* nu binsch arm aaaaber vorbereitet ^^
> 
> mfg ely



Deine Catavorbereitung würde mich echt mal interessieren^^

Meine teuerstenwaren wohl insgesamt die ganzen Pets die ich da habe.


----------



## -Migu- (13. Juli 2010)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> 120k um in einem rutsch beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ehrfürchtig zu werden .... alles an kartensets gekauft was da war.
> 
> 30k an nen schurken der für mich schwere plünderkisten gefarmt hat ( ravenholdt ruf)
> 
> ...



nur lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ogogo!!!111 rush auf lvl 85 alles plätten ogogo.... scheiss blizz langweiliger öder content, gief more content!!


----------



## pandur0815 (13. Juli 2010)

Das teuerste bei mir war theoretisch der Schwertgriff, bzw 3x der Schwertgriff ... immer so um die 9-10k Gold, allerdings habe ich ihn jedesmal für 2-3k mehr verkauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie muss ein daily fauler Mensch wie ich ja das epische Fliegen der zahlreichen Twinks bezahlen Oo

Ansonsten waren es glaube die Juwelenbesetzte Armschienen des Zauberers für 2k G oder so .. bin in der Regel ziemlich geizig was große Summen angeht ^^


----------



## heyhey (13. Juli 2010)

Mein teuerster einkauf war alars asche damals einem aus der gilde für 70k abgekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein teuerster verkauf war Wille des Todesbringer in nem rdm raid für 65k verkauft ^^


----------



## Ichwarso (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Also ich finde man kann es schwer beurteilen, da das Gold ja auch an Wertigkeit mit jedem Addon verloren hat.
Wer alles schon in Classic WoW gedaddelt hat wird mir nach empfinden das des damalige erfarmte Gold von der Menge z.b. epik Reiten 1kg schwerer zu farmen war als 5k epik fliegen in Burning Crusade.
Ich finde die Classic anschaffungen waren vom zeitaufwand her mehr Wert als wie z.b. das Thundra Mammut heute zu farmen einfach regelmäßig Daily´s machen jenachdem welchen Beruf hat 2-3 Tage noch farmen und man hat es zusammen.
Joar so sehe ich das ganze

Mfg
Ichwarso


----------



## Aquapainter (13. Juli 2010)

Mein teuerste Kauf war (wie bei den meisten hier) alle Chars mit reiten / fliegen / Kaltwetterflug auszustatten.

Für meine Schami ein Schild aus dem AH für knappe 6K und für meinen Hunter für ca. 6 K ein Gewehr. (Jedoch müsste ich lügen wie die Teile hießen)


Über das Moped hab ich noch nie nachgedacht. Das mag ich nicht und finde das passt irgendwie nicht zu WoW.

Ansonsten kauf ich auch selten was im AH. Ich verkaufe da lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juli 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> nur lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na "gief" mal eher vernünftige Ausdrucksweise, tun einem ja die Augen weh beim lesen.

Meine teuerste Anschaffung war letzte Woche das Tundramammut des Reisenden für 16.000 Gold. Hat sich aber gelohnt, da ich viel solo unterwegs bin und alte Instanzen/ Schlachtzüge farme (Zul Gurub, AQ 20, TdM etc.) und man da auch mit wenig Platz im Inventar bequem verkaufen und maximalen Gewinn machen kann. Zudem dürfte es im Hinblick auf Cata beim questen und leveln auf 85 sinnvoll sein, da man auch dort wieder viel grün/ blaues Zeugs verticken können wird.

Hatte erst überlegt, ob Stylebonus durch Chopper oder Funktionalität durch das Mammut (beide waren kostenmäßig nicht drin), hab mich aber für das praktische Mammut entschieden und nicht bereut, äußerst komfortabel damit.^^ Reite sonst eh am liebsten mit dem Strath-Pferd durch die Gegend, da hätte der Chopper gar keine Verwendung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizziac (13. Juli 2010)

also mein teuerster einkauf war im ah. ich wollte die Schwarztuchrobe unbedingt haben und hatte dafür 8,8k gold ausgegeben.

sonst bin ich aber auch sehr geizig was große goldbeträge angeht.


----------



## Nexxen (13. Juli 2010)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> Die "Sandalen der Weihung" für 14,5k Gold =)
> 
> Mittlerweile um die Hälfte zu haben aber nunja hat sich gelohnt ^^


Bei uns für nochnetma die Hälfte ;D

Mich haben se ca 500g gekostet ;D;D







Mein Teuerster einkauf war auch Epic fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schisack (13. Juli 2010)

Um einen Kumpel zu ärgern hatte ich mir mal monatelang Gold zusammengefarmt und an einem Tag die Chopper, den Ring der Kirin Tor, die Tasche von Dolche und Giganta und die 2 Mammuts von den Söhnen Hodirs gekauft. Das waren ca. 30k Gold die auf einmal weggingen. 



Loony555 schrieb:


> Chopper und Tundramammut sind unerreichbar bei 4 mal Epic fliegen, 4 mal Dualspec und 4 mal Kaltwetterflug.


Das ist nicht unerreichbar wenn man genug farmt. Habe zwar nur 3mal Epic fliegen, Dualspec und Kaltwetterflug, aber 2 Tundramammuts und 1 Chopper.


----------



## Sumeira (13. Juli 2010)

Meine Anschaffung war 2 mal epic fliegen und 2 Juwe´s sowie 2 Verzauberer auf full skillen + 1 Tundramammut des Reisenden und 1 Chopper. Ich glaube das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (13. Juli 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Na "gief" mal eher vernünftige Ausdrucksweise, tun einem ja die Augen weh beim lesen.



Du verstehst auch null Ironie was?
Ich hab extra so übertrieben geschrieben wenn man das Zitat in meinem Post noch lesen würde, und danach schlussfolgern würde, könnte man es vielleicht verstehen... hm, naja du vielleicht nicht, aber der Rest schon... -.-


----------



## Garnalem (13. Juli 2010)

Das Tundramammut der Reisenden für 20.000 Gold - ohne Fraktionsrabatt. Da ich direkt am Releasetag mich nach Dalaran porten lassen hab und es direkt gekauft hab. Und ich hab sehr schnell nach Release ALLE Berufe auf 450 gebracht (also auch die der Twinks) was schätzungsweise 100.000 Gold gekostet hat.


----------



## Traklar (13. Juli 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Epic fliegen damals zu Level 70 Zeiten.
> Wochenlang die Dailies in Quel Danas gemacht, endlich die 5k für meinen Main zusammen, und dann auch sofort wieder pleite.
> 
> Und daran hat sich dank inzwischen vier 80ern nichts geändert.
> Chopper und Tundramammut sind unerreichbar bei 4 mal Epic fliegen, 4 mal Dualspec und 4 mal Kaltwetterflug.




Meine 80er haben mit lvl 80 immer genug Money (durch Quests) bekommen für Dualspec, Kaltwetterflug und ca. 2/3 fürs Epic Mount. 

Ich häng momentan bei konstanten 22k Gold rum.

Chopper und Tundramount habe ich mir nie geleistet und werde es mir wohl auch so schnell nicht leisten. Erst will ich sehen, was es für ein Ingimount mit Cataclysm geben wird. Vielleicht wird es ja so ein Goblinracer. 

Mein teuerstes war von daher vergleichsweise billig. 4000g für ICC 25er Tankring.


----------



## szene333 (13. Juli 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Meine teuerste Anschaffung war letzte Woche das Tundramammut des Reisenden für 16.000 Gold. Hat sich aber gelohnt, da ich viel solo unterwegs bin und alte Instanzen/ Schlachtzüge farme (Zul Gurub, AQ 20, TdM etc.) und man da auch mit wenig Platz im Inventar bequem verkaufen und maximalen Gewinn machen kann. Zudem dürfte es im Hinblick auf Cata beim questen und leveln auf 85 sinnvoll sein, da man auch dort wieder viel grün/ blaues Zeugs verticken können wird.



Pony ftw (sofern es in Cata noch funzt)

Da ich im Spiel sehr sparsam/geizig bin, war episches Fliegen und http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44254 für je 5k meine mit Abstand größten Anschaffungen.


----------



## Linostar (13. Juli 2010)

zu bc zeiten epicfliegen. zu wotlk ist 5k g ein klacks aber zu bc... uh das dauerte ewig selsbt wenn man sich 1k g leihen konnte.

zu wotlk sind es wohl die zig mounts, darunter tundramammut,chopper, söhne hodirmammuts und obsi 25ger 3d abgekaufte mount


----------



## D_a_r_k (13. Juli 2010)

Das teuerste was ich je gekauft habe hmm ich glaube das waren die MATS^^ für den Chopper.. in Wrath

Und in BC wars das Epicschmiedeschwert + die beiden Upgrades für meinen Tank^^

In Classic warens epic (hände?.. scho so lange her *grübel*) für glaub 130 g^^" und das als tank..

Da ich meine ganzen Berufe immer fix auf 450 skillen will und auch Pets/Mounts- und Rezeptesammler bin, geht das Gold meistens schneller weg als es rein kommt xD..

Dazu natürlich die ganzen Reitskills für alle chars + dualskill^^


----------



## Ellesime (13. Juli 2010)

Das am schwersten zu erreichende dürfte pre BC das Epic Mount gewesen sein.900 g waren damals ein Vermögen und nicht Wenige haben Wochen oder gar Monate daran gewerkelt.Man konnte die Viecher als sie noch nicht bop waren zwar auch für 800g erstehen,den entsprechenden PVP Rang vorrausgesetzt oder nen Bekannten mit dem Rang,aber das war nicht wirklich ein grosser Unterschied.
Ich hatte etwas Dropluck (ne Krolblade und nen Kang der Köpfer)beim Farmen für den Milka Tiger und konnte damit 2 60ern(nen Paladin kann man nicht wirklich mitzählen)ein Epic Mount spendieren.
Dank Bergbau und Edelsteinschleifen waren die 5000g fürs Epic Fliegen mit BC dann kein Problem mehr.

Mittlerweile haben 7 Chars Epic+Kaltwetterflug und der Main auch allen anderen möglichen Schnickschnack wie Chopper,Tundramammut,kleines und grosses Eismammut etc.Seit WotLk ist es allerdings auch kein Problem mehr in der Hinsicht flüssig zu bleiben.Teuerster Einzelkauf war das Tundramammut.
Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe ist die Tatsache dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt die Goldseller-Dienste in Anspruch nehmen und die damit überhaupt erst die Grundlage für die Meisten der sogenannten "Hackerangriffe" schaffen.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Juli 2010)

Bei mir war bisher mit 8k für das große Eismammut das höchste der Gefühle. Allerdings dürfte die Schmiedausbildung meines Twinks noch etwas teurer ausfallen - zumal die Preise bei uns relativ hoch sind und ich zu faul bin mit meinem Main Mats dafür zu farmen. ^^


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (13. Juli 2010)

Kurz vor meiner Wow Sommerpause. Hatte Langeweile und hab mein gold echt rausgewurfen 3k verschenkt verrollt und alles sowas hatte 60k Gold. Hab choppper + Alle mounts geholt also von der neuen Welt die Mamuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chopper + 16k mamut + 8k mamut usw. 
ich glaube wo account ausgelaufen ist hatte ich noch 3k gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fragt mich nicht wo das alles hin ist. Hab auch pets im Ah gekauft XD für viel geld. Viel dummes zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Gold ist doch so schnell wieder drine.
Aber etwas bereu ich es schon weil Reiten tuh ich eh auf dem ZA bären oder auf dem tollen Hexerpferd oder auf der Schildkröte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (13. Juli 2010)

Hab ca. 83k ausgegeben für zwei Schwertgriffe nen chopper sowie diverse BOE Teile aus dem AH um meine Twinks vor Cata noch bissl auszurüsten.

Edit: 20k für nen Schwertgriff als der Patch 2 Tage alt war müsste der teuerste Stückpreis gewesen sein.


----------



## Koradas (13. Juli 2010)

Mein Chopper war der teuerste einkauf in WoW aber es hat sich gelohnt 15k hab ich für das gute Ding geblecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (13. Juli 2010)

Uhm..das dürfte der Azurblaue Drachling gewesen sein, der für sagenhafte 1.800 Gold (nicht 5k, wie üblich) im AH war. Da musste ich zuschlagen, denn selbst farmen tu ich mir bei den seltenen Pets nicht an.

Lieber sammel ich in der Zeit das nötige Gold, um jemanden im AH damit glücklich zu machen.

*guckt regelmäßig nach Pet-Schnäppchen*

Edit, da ich dachte, es geht nur um AH-Käufe:

Auch ich hab mir zu Classic das Epic Mount erfarmt und es genau einen Tag vor BC geschafft, mit freundlicher Unterstützung von meinem persönliche Magierfreund und dem AH die 900 Gold zusammenzukriegen.
Dann kostet das Reiten nur noch 630 Gold! Ich hab das übrige Gold zwischen mir und meinem Freund aufgeteilt, damit wir nicht ganz so pleite in die Scherbenwelt gehen.
Aber das war wirklich heftig..jeden Abend 3 Stunden Untote gekloppt, Runenstoff verkauft, auf Random Drops hoffen...

Zu BC-Zeiten das erste epische Fliegen hat auch eine ganze Weile gedauert..auch hier hat mir mein Freund aber geholfen und mir 1.800 Gold geschenkt (die ich ihm komplett wiedergegeben habe).

Inzwischen sind die Standards und schnell gekauft..die 5k fürs epische Fliegen kriegt man durchs einfache Questen in Nordend.

Aber nix war so übel wie das Classic Epic Mount.


----------



## _Kampfkeks_ (13. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir damals in der ersten woche in der der Säuchenflügel in ICC freigeschalten war den Entfernten Fremdkörper von Rot Face für 10k gold von einem anderem Raidmember gekauft... hatte ne 6 gewürfelt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...aber es hat sich auf jeden Fall mehr gelohnt als ein Chopper oder irgentein komisches 3-platz-Mamut, dass an jeder Ecke hängen bleibt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Juli 2010)

Epische Fliegen hat mich bisher am meisten gekostet.


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (13. Juli 2010)

Aber kann erhlich für nen schwergriff oder sonst items oder so würde ich Niemals so viel gold ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer vieleicht wenn man sie sich schneidern lässt aber sonst, find ich es für items eher nicht so clever. Für Mounts und Pets würd ich immer alles geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (13. Juli 2010)

m-a-g-g-i schrieb:


> Aber kann erhlich für nen schwergriff oder sonst items oder so würde ich Niemals so viel gold ausgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, dass der Schwertgriff immer noch um die 10k kostet


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juli 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Pony ftw (sofern es in Cata noch funzt)


Du meinst das vom Argentumturnier für den Knappen? Das hab ich sehr wohl auch und es hilft in "geschlossenen" Instanzen, aaaaber: Man hat ja damit gerade EINMAL aller VIER Stunden für je DREI Minuten Zugriff ENTWEDER auf die Bank ODER auf einen Händler (und der kann nicht reppen). Noch dazu ist das nur für einen selbst zugänglich. Das Mammut kannst Du unter freiem Himmel unbegrenzt hervorholen, kannst damit reppen, verkaufen etc. soviel Du lustig bist. Und die Gruppen-/ Schlachtzugmitglieder, sofern welche da, haben auch noch was davon.

Also das Pony (samt Knappe) ist eine nette und praktische Ergänzung zum Mammut bzw. eine kleine persönliche Alternative zu den Ingi-Reppbots, aber keinesfalls ein vollwertiger Ersatz.^^ Und warum sollte es in Cata nicht funktionieren? Ist ja die Funktion eines "Haustiers" (finde das immer komisch in Bezug auf den Knappen xD), die wird nicht abgeschalten nur weil sich die alte Welt verändert.



_Kampfkeks_ schrieb:


> Ich hab mir damals in der ersten woche in der der Säuchenflügel in ICC freigeschalten war den Entfernten Fremdkörper von Rot Face für 10k gold von einem anderem Raidmember gekauft... hatte ne 6 gewürfelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach meinst Du? Und in absehbarer Zeit kommt ein neues Addon, dann ist der Fremdkörper mit einem Schlag nicht mehr up to date, wird ausgetauscht und die 10k sind futsch. Den Chopper, das "komische 3-Platz-Mammut" sowie die Erfolge dazu (sofern die einem wichtig sind) hast Du aber immer, egal welche Ausrüstung im jeweils aktuellen Content grad in ist. Darum würd ich nie nie NIE für Ausrüstung, deren Halbwertszeit ja meist begrenzt ist, soviel Kohle abdrücken, sondern immer nur für so praktische Sachen wie das Reisemammut.^^


----------



## Unkill (13. Juli 2010)

> Teuerster einkaufen war Alar´s Asche für 65k Gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Al'ars Asche ist beim Aufheben gebunden = FAIL! http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32458


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. Juli 2010)

Unkill schrieb:


> Al'ars Asche ist beim Aufheben gebunden = FAIL! http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32458



schon einmal daran gedacht, das es vielleicht ein GDKP-Run war ?

aber wenn man so liest, was andere so ausgeben und dann das rechnet, wieviel Zeit eigentlich hinter dem Gold steckt....
da darf man ruhig mal an das RL denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (13. Juli 2010)

Unkill schrieb:


> Al'ars Asche ist beim Aufheben gebunden = FAIL! http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32458




Naja, man kann  Bop-Instanz-Items innerhalb von 2 Stunden "handeln". Ob das bei Mounts auch so ist? ka


----------



## Chiichi (13. Juli 2010)

Feuerstuhl... und evtl bald das Mammut aber dann bin ich wieder Pletie T_T


----------



## Surfboy1995 (13. Juli 2010)

Ah -> Waffe -> 1,1k gold
Epic Fliegen 4k (Kriegshymnenoffenfeste Ehrfürchtig)


----------



## Yokobana (13. Juli 2010)

> Derzeit insgesamt 9 Chars mit diesem Gesamtpaket



Get a life...


----------



## Rygel (13. Juli 2010)

bei mir auch der chopper. konnte vieles farmen, musste aber für die restl. teile dann doch noch die 12.500 hinblechen. die hatte ich allerdings locker über ... richtig gefarmt und gezielt gespart habe ich für den alten (60er?) reitskill. waren das mal 1000 G oder 2000G? dafür habe ich damals richtig lange gebraucht.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (13. Juli 2010)

Also mein teuerster Einkauf war das Mammut des Reisenden für 16k Gold.
Mein teuerster Ah Kauf war Grandeur für 9,2k.
Und am meisten musste ich für Episches Fliegen arbeiten damals in Bc wo ich Wochenlang in Nagrand meine Runden gedreht habe für Erze und Luftwolken.


-Aber im Nachhinein hab ich nichts davon bereut-


----------



## Barracudar (13. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Reitskill und Dualspecc zu ganz normalen ausgaben für einen Char gehören, genauso wie VZ und Gems...
(auch hier habe ich 3x epic fliegen und 3x Kaltwetterflug und 3x Dualspecc)

Meine Teuersten anschaffungen waren

Pre BC
Mein Epic Hexermount...also die ganzen gylphen dafür...weiß netmehr genau wieviel des kostete, glaube so 600g oder 800g

BC
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=24266
und
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=24262
keine lsut mehr gehabt die mats zu famren und 1,2k g ausgegeben

Wotlk
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=41257
für kanpp 2k g

also nicht so viel, da mir auch mounts und erfolge so egal sind ^^...ich hab mein Schwarzen Kriegskodo und mein brennendes Pony 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (13. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Chopper zu Zeiten als Titanstahl noch 150-180wert war und *arktischer Pelz auch nicht für 30g im AH* war.
> ca 15,5k g oder mehr keine Ahnung.



Anfang WOTLK war der aber genau so billig, da is der bei jedem dritten Mob gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (13. Juli 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=47571 ~6000 Gold


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (13. Juli 2010)

Yokobana schrieb:


> Get a life...



Gratulation zum Schwachsinn des Tages. Wenn man geschickt im Handeln ist kann man unmengen an gold in kurzer Zeit machen.
Viel Gold bedeutet nicht Viel farmen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (13. Juli 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Anfang WOTLK war der aber genau so billig, da is der bei jedem dritten Mob gedroppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als ich den chopper gekauft hab war ein Pelz für ca 60g im AH und das war der Normalpreis zu der Zeit(zumindest auf meinem crapserver)


----------



## BeneJ (13. Juli 2010)

Ca. 30k für Shadows Edge
2,5k für Deaths Choice
2,5k für Rowans Rifle


----------



## Suninho (13. Juli 2010)

Mein Teuerster Einkauf war das Trinket von Rotface, 11k hats mich gekostet (nur weil ich zu tief gewürfelt hab <_<) ist das einzige mal dass ich es droppen seh hab bei mittlerweile ~20kills


----------



## Pulsaris (13. Juli 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Was mich nun interessiert: Welches war bisher euer teuerste Einkauf, den ihr euch geleistet habt und wieviel habt ihr dafür bezahlt?



"Gefühlt" war es das epische Fliegen zu BC Zeiten mit dem Mainchar (bisschen über 5K). Musste damals schon einige Zeit dafür farmen.
Mittlerweile sind die Preise zwar um einiges höher, das Gold verdient sich aber viel leichter. 
Da ich gerne mit 264'er Items im AH spekuliere, kommt da i.d.R. schon ordentlich was zusammen. 

Der Chopper war "gefühlt" viel billiger.


----------



## Hugo2000 (13. Juli 2010)

Chopper und für 4 Chars gleichzeitig, das waren noch schöne Zeiten, ach ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordxanatos (13. Juli 2010)

das gefühlt teuerste tundramammut 20k ohne rufnachlass, dafür muss ich alles verkaufen was ich hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danach grandeur damals 8k
dann iwann mal für 60k ca alle anderen nordendsachen dies iwie zu kaufen gibt, eismammut(s) chopper ring der kirin tor...
ausserdem juwe+vz für zusammen 15k, ja mein server ist teuer^^
und in den letzten 2 wochen hab ich ca weitere 50k ausgegeben, obsi10/25+3 drachen, großes schwarzes kriegsmammut, paar icc items wenn ich sie net gewonnen hatte, dbw fehlt leider noch, das ding droppt ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem alle pdk rezepte dies gibt, je nachdem kosten die ja auch 500-1k/stück^^


----------



## Heilschlampe (13. Juli 2010)

100.234Gold, 14 Silber und 53 Kupfer für 3 Mammuts, 2 Chopper und 2 epics am selben Tag.


----------



## Brokulus (13. Juli 2010)

100.000 Gold für den Frostbrutbezwinger ( Eine Gilde auf meinem Server verkauft den Erfolg)


----------



## viknixx (19. Dezember 2012)

Spektraltiger (rare + Epic) für insgesamt: 550.000 Gold


Aber als ich zum Release von BC angefangen habe und noch nicht so sehr in WoW drin war.... waren die 5000Gold für das Epic Fliegen sehr hart.


----------



## jamirro (19. Dezember 2012)

334k fürs onyxia mount im schwarzmarkt ah
110k grosses jak
70k für t3 schultern im sm ah


----------



## ichigoleader (19. Dezember 2012)

Nur das Tundramammut, ich bin extrem geizig und hab mir das damals nur gekauft um besser farmen zu können damit ich immer und überall verkaufen kann.^^


----------



## Komakomi (20. Dezember 2012)

Gefühlt auch das Epic-Fliegen in BC, wobei ich kürzer gefarmt hatte als die meisten (Hatte alle gebiete fertig gequestet und die restlichen 2,5k hab ich mit ~12 stunden Kräuter sammeln geschafft) danach war ich zu schwach für die Epische Flugquest (War noch Grün-Blau equiped... Hero, was ist das?!), Mensch - waren das zeiten ^^


Die tatsächlich teuersten sachen Waren anfang Cata das Thundramamut und die Mats für die Phiole, wofür ich insgesamt keine 10 stunden famren musste (inc.Rezept). 
Das Rezept hatte ich in dem ersten Artefakt der Tol' Vir oder wie die heisen und den rest hab ich mit den damals noch in MASSEN gespammten kräutern und erzen als druide 310% gefarmt 
Am anfang eines Addons ist halt alles soooo preißwert und ich war der erste 85er in der Gilde, was mir den vorteil der "Zeit" gab :3


inzwischen levelt man ja einen char, questet die Cata-Gebiete und die MoP gebite nach und hat 15-20k aufm konto+ nen 90er mit 310% fliegen ^^


----------



## ichigoleader (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, viele schreiben, dass das 280er fliegen aus BC das gefühlt teuerste war.
Ich find das 100% reiten aus Classic war gefühlt das teuerste, auch wenn ich relativ schnell gutes Gold mit Arkanitbarren machen konnte, da waren ja alle scharf drauf.^^


----------



## riggedi (20. Dezember 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, viele schreiben, dass das 280er fliegen aus BC das gefühlt teuerste war.
> Ich find das 100% reiten aus Classic war gefühlt das teuerste, auch wenn ich relativ schnell gutes Gold mit Arkanitbarren machen konnte, da waren ja alle scharf drauf.^^


Absolut! Welche Möglichkeiten hatte man damals schon groß?! Alle Armen mussten Farmen 
Mit BC kam man doch recht fix an Gold ran. Und mit jedem weiteren Addon wurde es auch immer leichter, was zu verdienen. Ich persönlich finds super, dass man nun auch unbegrenzt viele dailies machen kann.

BTT: Das teuerste, was ich mir je gekauft habe, war das Tundramammut. Wenn ich im AH bin, verkaufe ich eher, als das ich Geld ausgebe


----------



## RedShirt (20. Dezember 2012)

30k für das dämliche Feuerlande-Tanktrinket mit Stam + HealOnUse ... dachte das stackt mit Vampirblut, aber das war anfangs nicht so =( wurd gefixt, aber da war ich schon wieder ohne Raidgruppe... doofer Einkauf.

Ansonsten bin ich geizig, d.h. es wächst und wächst.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Dezember 2012)

reiten lernen zu Classic war schon ein Geduldsspiel, aber auch 5k für schnelles Fliegen anfangs fand ich richtig teuer. Als PvPler hat man eh nie viel Gold...


----------



## Veshrae (20. Dezember 2012)

80k für den Lichtbringer Wappenrock.


----------



## Virikas (20. Dezember 2012)

Hmm ich glaub das teuerste war ne Zeitlang den Handel von irgendwelchen Kräutern (frag mich nicht, aber irgendwelche WotLK Kräuter) zu dominieren.
Hat mich initial irgendwas um die 400k gekostet, dann aber relativ fix >400k wieder eingespielt.

Teuerstes Single Item war glaub das Heilertrinket vom Dunkelmondjahrmarkt zu Cata Zeiten mit irgendwas um die 40k.


----------



## Rygel (20. Dezember 2012)

schöner thread! schade dass er noch relativ "jung" ist. hier hätte man schön sehen können wie sich der umgang mit gold im laufe der zeit gewandelt hat. die preise heute sind für meinen geschmack oft viel zu hoch. gerade bei mounts und ausrüstung frage ich mich oft wer denn wohl so viel kohle hat bzw. sie ausgibt.

vielleicht fühlt sich das aber auch nur für altspieler so an, weil gold zu classic-zeiten echt noch hart zu verdienen war und man sich noch (zu) gut daran erinnert. beispiele: wir haben damals zu dritt zusammengelegt um für einen (!!!) von uns für 1G (!!!) einen gildenwappenrock kaufen zu können. ich habe damals mal jemandem einen gründrachenwelpling abgekauft und zwei wochen mit dem verkäufer gefeilscht um ihn dann für 35G zu bekommen. das war alles was ich hatte! alle gildenleute haben mich für komplett irre erklärt. für das "große" reiten habe ich damals 3 wochen gefarmt und vorm AH gecampt und den kids die stoffe abgekauft, nur um sie mit 50s gewinn wieder ins AH zu stellen.

mein teuerster kauf war vermutlich der *geflügelte wächter* - das skandalöse pet dass man für euros kaufen konnte und dann im AH auch noch (ver)kaufen konnte. glaube ich habe damals zähneknirschend 9000G dafür gezahlt.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (20. Dezember 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Nur das Tundramammut, ich bin extrem geizig und hab mir das damals nur gekauft um besser farmen zu können damit ich immer und überall verkaufen kann.^^



warum Text neuschreiben, wenn er exakt schon vorliegt
Grund bei mir war aber MoP und zwar wegen reparieren und verkaufen UND das es jetzt auch für meine Twinks zugänglich ist, bin ich froh, daß ich immer zu knauserig war es mir zu kaufen, denn durch den Goblin-Bonus war´s ja viel billiger


----------



## ichigoleader (20. Dezember 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> schöner thread! schade dass er noch relativ "jung" ist. hier hätte man schön sehen können wie sich der umgang mit gold im laufe der zeit gewandelt hat. die preise heute sind für meinen geschmack oft viel zu hoch. gerade bei mounts und ausrüstung frage ich mich oft wer denn wohl so viel kohle hat bzw. sie ausgibt.
> 
> vielleicht fühlt sich das aber auch nur für altspieler so an, weil gold zu classic-zeiten echt noch hart zu verdienen war und man sich noch (zu) gut daran erinnert. beispiele: wir haben damals zu dritt zusammengelegt um für einen (!!!) von uns für 1G (!!!) einen gildenwappenrock kaufen zu können. ich habe damals mal jemandem einen gründrachenwelpling abgekauft und zwei wochen mit dem verkäufer gefeilscht um ihn dann für 35G zu bekommen. das war alles was ich hatte! alle gildenleute haben mich für komplett irre erklärt. für das "große" reiten habe ich damals 3 wochen gefarmt und vorm AH gecampt und den kids die stoffe abgekauft, nur um sie mit 50s gewinn wieder ins AH zu stellen.
> 
> mein teuerster kauf war vermutlich der *geflügelte wächter* - das skandalöse pet dass man für euros kaufen konnte und dann im AH auch noch (ver)kaufen konnte. glaube ich habe damals zähneknirschend 9000G dafür gezahlt.



Bei mir auf dem Server geht das Ding teilweise immer noch für 15k weg 
Gut wer keine 10, bzw. im Moment 5 Euro ausgeben will für den ist es eine Alternative.
Ich weiß noch damals zu Classic als mit 1.7 der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt in Azeroth einzog und keiner was mit den Karten anzufangen wusste hab ich mir die Dinger für ein paar Silber/Gold gekauft und dann mich darüber gefreut 2 Karten bessesen zu haben die ich dann jeweils für 500 G verkaufen konnte.
Da hab ich dann nicht schlecht gestaunt, die Preise sind am Anfang ja immer am höchsten, war mit den VZ-Mats zu BC aber nicht anders, jeder wollte skillen und die mistigen MAts waren zu horrenden Preisen im AH und nen Monat später wars dann wieder human.


----------



## Jordin (21. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir wars 226k wert und damit das teuerste, was ich mir je gegönnt habe.


----------



## Miss Mojo (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir zum Nikolaus das Himmelsross geschenkt! Es sieht aus wie Crystal Swiftwind aus She-ra und daher liebe ich es! Da ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe habe ich einfach überlegt wie viel ich dadurch schon eingespart habe.

Habe sowas noch nie gemacht, also echtes Geld für so einen ingame Spass... aber irgendwie hat es Spass gemacht  Und das Ross ist super-kitschig-imba-trashig-bam!


----------



## riggedi (21. Dezember 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das nun also nicht mehr gebunden?


----------



## Rygel (21. Dezember 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hui, ne menge kohle! hieß das früher mal "il pollo grande"? mir wäre es für ein (boden)reitmount viel zu teuer. hast du es über's normale AH oder übers SM-AH gekauft?


----------



## raist10 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ufff ... wenn ich hier so lese was manche an Gold ausgeben werde ich ganz grün vor neid. ^^

Ich glaube das teuerste was ich jemals im AH gekauft habe war die Tage die Waffen-VZ Tanzender Stahl für knapp 7k Gold. Allerdings in Summe gesehen waren es wohl die Karten für das neue Dunkelmond-Trinket ... allerdings habe ich die Karten die nicht gebrauchen konnte dafür teuer verkauft, also eher ein Nullsummen-Spiel wenn man es im Endergebnis sieht.

So ... das war mein Outing für heute. *g*

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Jordin (21. Dezember 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> hui, ne menge kohle! hieß das früher mal "il pollo grande"?hast du es über's normale AH oder übers SM-AH gekauft?



Ähm, keine Ahnung wie es/er mal hieß. Ich nenne ihn liebevoll Kai-Uwe  
Ursprung soll dieses Trading Card Game (TDG) sein und dessen Beute ist seit ... äh glaube 2009 nicht mehr bop. 
Ich habs demnach übers normale AH erstanden.



> mir wäre es für ein (boden)reitmount viel zu teuer


Nicht schön, aber selten! ^^ 
Nen Opel Corsa bringt dich von A nach B. In einem 74'er Ford Mustang machts nur mehr Spaß


----------



## Flachtyp (22. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ca 400 k dafür gezahlt. Weil :

1. Bei uns so gut wie niemals TCG-Mounts drin sind
2. Ich genug Kohle habe...was soll man sonst mit so viel Gold machen ?
3. Ich Mountsammler bin. Ich würde für nen "Schnellen Spektraltiger" auch noch mehr zahlen. Der ist übrigens auch auf manchen Servern drin und geht auch zu deutlich höheren Preisen weg.


----------



## Rygel (24. Dezember 2012)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> 2. Ich genug Kohle habe...was soll man sonst mit so viel Gold machen ?



_ich_ hätte es für eine schöneres mount in der tasche behalten. wenn du noch keins der TCG-mounts hast (und dir ggf. auch noch ein paar der seltenen raiddrops fehlen), geht dir ganz sicher eher das gold aus, als blizzard die mounts. wäre es nicht ärgerlich wenn du deine letzten 999.999G für den rosakarierten protodrachen raushaust und am tag darauf steht ein schöneres mount drin, dass du dir dann nicht leisten kannst? dennch: ziemlich einzigartig/speziell ist das hühnchen allemal.



Flachtyp schrieb:


> 3. Ich Mountsammler bin. Ich würde für nen "Schnellen Spektraltiger" auch noch mehr zahlen. Der ist übrigens auch auf manchen Servern drin und geht auch zu deutlich höheren Preisen weg.


jedem das seine. die ganzen pets sind vermutlich für den einzelnen noch annähernd sammelbar (bzw. kaufbar, wenn man die TCG- und die blizzardshop-pets mitzählt), aber die illusion ALLE mounts zusammen zu bekommen hegst du hoffentlich nicht, oder? 

der spektraltiger war auch mal der porsche unter den mounts. (wer war nicht scharf auf das teil?) leider sind normalen reitmounts ja mittlerweile bestenfalls noch twink-trabbis. heute muss man ja mit lvl20 nur noch den skill bezahlen und kann die mounts der anderen chars mitbenutzen. wenn _ich_ also die wahl zwischen 40K+ und meinem alten "fuhrpark" habe ... wähle ich (geizhals) letzteres .

schöne weihnachten!


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ich würde für nen "Schnellen Spektraltiger" auch noch mehr zahlen. Der ist übrigens auch auf manchen Servern drin und geht auch zu deutlich höheren Preisen weg.



Bevor er im AH verkaufbar war, gab es solche Spinner, die für den auf ebay mal kurz 900 Euro hinblätterten.


----------



## MondGruppe (26. Dezember 2012)

DAs Alchimount für vorzugsweise günstige 29k....


----------



## Ayi (26. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich hab mir für echtes Geld zwar die Shopmounts gekauft, aber lieber verzichte ich auf ein Mount, als 900 Euro dafür auszugeben 

Auch bei ingame Gold zahle ich für Mounts und Pets nur einen bestimmten Höchstpreis, obwohl ich beides sammel. Aber ich hab ca 410.000 Gold in WoW.. das ist zwar nicht wenig, aber unendlich viel Kohle ist es auch nicht. Bei Mounts liegt bei mir der Höchstpreis bei 40k und bei Pets bei 15k, und ich verzichte lieber auf seltene TCG Mounts, wenn diese den Preis überschreiten (was sie im Normalfall tun) Ich farme mir dann lieber seltene Boss-Drops.. diese Mounts gibts dann umsonst 

Allerdings habe ich für ein Mount eine Ausnahme gemacht, und das wird wohl auch mein teuerster Kauf in WoW sein: Ich hab mir das Expeditions Yak gekauft und mit Gildenbonus kostet das immerhin 108k Gold, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


25000 Gold zu Wotlk Zeiten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


110 Euro. Kumpel, den ich persönlich kenne war mit im Raid. Dementsprechend konnt ich ihn "bestechen". Zum glück hatte er es erwürfelt und niemand anderes.


----------



## Jordin (26. Dezember 2012)

Ayi schrieb:


> Ich farme mir dann lieber seltene Boss-Drops.. diese Mounts gibts dann umsonst


Zeit ist Geld!


----------



## Rabaz (26. Dezember 2012)

8000 G für irgend einen dummen epischen Casterstab für einen char, der eine Woche später zum Bankchar wurde, weil ich keinen Bock mehr damit hatte. 

Ich möchte die Kohle mal auf einem Haufen sehen, die ich so insgesamt in den Sand gesetzt habe (mind. 15 mal episch fliegen, Verzauberungen, KLamotten, Steine, usw. usw.) für chars die man gar nicht mehr spielt oder die sogar schon gelöscht sind. Diese Überlegung hat mich mit hohen Ausgaben irgendwie vorsichtig werden lassen.

Das Alchimount würde mich reizen und könnte ich mir auch leisten aber dann denke ich immer arghhhhhh ne lieber nicht. Das ist dann für 15 Minuten was besonderes aber die Kohle ist etwas länger weg ^^.


----------



## Ayi (27. Dezember 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Zeit ist Geld!



Raids kann man nur einmal in der Woche abfarmen, da hält sich der Zeitaufwand in Grenzen  Es sei denn, man spielt das wirklich mit jedem Twink durch, jetzt wo Mounts accountgebunden sind, aber dazu bin ich dann auch zu faul.


----------

